# plz read this



## HEIDIELLEN (May 31, 2001)

Hi, Can u help me plz. I have had ibs c/d for about 11 yrs now and i cope with it (kinda) but i was just readin some of ur posts and some of it sounds like me !!!! I always seem to have a lump in me throat( or should i say a tight pressure feelin)and acid that kills ( it seem to come from my gut up to my throat) that i cant seem to get rid of!Every time i go to my GP all he ever says is thats the IBS?what is this gerd! and do i have it?and last of all what do i do to control it?thanx Heidi


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi. Ibs and gerd can go hand in hand. Gerd is also known as heartburn. It can cause a burning sensation in the chest, stomach or throat. I too get a lump in the throat feeling. I burp a lot at times and a feeling of residue after I swallow all common symptoms of gerd. I had an endoscopic test a few years ago and nothing abnormal was found. Yet the symptoms persist. There is probably a link to ibs because I also alternate between c and d. You are definately not alone. Take care.


----------



## 14369 (Aug 16, 2006)

My wife has the same(IBS and GERD). She takes Protonix. You need to see a new physician as acid reflux can lead to other serious esopoghial problems. I don't mean to scare you but it is nothing to fool around with. I suffer from acid reflux (8 years) and I am on Nexium. You can also try Prilosec OTC (I was on this first)and see if that helps. If not a stronger prescription may be needed. Get a second opinion, trust me!


----------

